# Producers in Ontario should have a look at this



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The yet to be finalized risk management program for cow/calf producers (Ontario) is available to look over at this time. I strongly urge every one to strongly consider it. Like anything else if we don't enrol and show interest it could be gone in a heartbeat. It seem that next year registration in AgriStability will be mandatory, but for this year as the date to register has past, it is optional. And you will need to have a PIN # (Premises Identification Number) 
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/about/rmp/rmpcattle.htm


----------

